# 288l - ocellandia



## kamyllo2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello.. 
These are some shots of my december TOTM  . Thank you. 























































Shooooot with HP Photosmart 945c.


----------



## pilau (Oct 14, 2007)

Unbelievable pics!!!! very nice!!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## cobby (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice pics Mate  

Love the one of the tank 8)

Cheers Neil


----------



## Waterbox (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice.

When I saw this tank on the TOTM, I had to have it. So I will probably copy your tank if you dont mind 8)


----------



## pond725 (Dec 24, 2006)

nice pics. love the tank setup!


----------



## kamyllo2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Some things had change since last post. 
New design, new fish, new camera....
You can see it below .:


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice oscars!! Do you have a tank shot?? :fish:


----------



## kamyllo2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Not now, but on weekend I'll show it to you all.


----------



## kamyllo2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Here you are:


----------

